# Stringy Algae



## johnny70 (25 Jun 2009)

I have a 50ltr-ish cube, filtration is around 700LPH, light is low at 11w. I feed with 20ml of from [6tsp of potassium nitrate, 3 tsp of potassium phosphate and 12tsp of espom salt mixed in 1000ml water] 3 times a week and the other 3 days with trace from [2tsp trace in 1000ml water] and daily dose of 3ml easycarbo. 

I have got some long stringy algae(green I think) coming off the wood, and I can't figure where I'm going wrong, I have removed it manually and cleaned the offending wood to try and help but its a persistent bugger!!!!!!!!!!! plants are all slow growers, anubais, crypts and ferns. 

Should I be cutting back the dosing? increasing the dosing?? Lighting is only 8 hours a day, been setup for 6 months-ish

Thoughts?

JOHNNY


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Jun 2009)

Johnny you need to identify the algae. Stringy sounds like a form of hair, which would be CO2 related.

Cheers,


----------



## johnny70 (26 Jun 2009)

Looking at James Algae guide I'd have to say thread algae, does look like Spirogyra to me :?


----------



## johnny70 (28 Jun 2009)

anyone any thoughts on what I can do please? I'm a bit lost at the moment :?


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Jun 2009)

Hi Johhny,
                 I guess I'm confused. Is it Thread or Spirogyra? James is pretty thorough on the suggestions for each in the guide. If it's Spyrigyra you've got major trouble. If it's thread just add more CO2/Excel. Maybe have a look at flow as well mate. Got pictures?

Cheers,


----------



## johnny70 (29 Jun 2009)

Sorry Clive that should have read doesn't look like spirogyra     

I'll double my easycarbo dosing see if that helps. Filtration is a Eheim Ecco 2232 and a Koralia Nano. More flow do yu think?

JOHNNY


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Jun 2009)

OK, that makes sense now.   You lucked out big time. 
Yeah, flow/distribution is always on the list of suspects. The Excel should knock it back, but long term you'll have to fix flow/CO2. It might be fixed by something as simple as a good trim mate.

Cheers,


----------

